# Month old weights



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

We had two spanish boer cross kids born 4/23/15 each weighing 8 pounds at birth the girl weighs 19 pounds and the boy weighs 20 pounds we just picked up our next her side who will be 3 months on the 13th he weighs 39 pounds (don't know birth weight) he's a copperhead grandson im pretty pleased with them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are doing well for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm guessing they'd have lighter weights than boers, but have to say your 1mo sound pretty good! 

Our 3mo Boer's/% boers tend to be 50-70lbs. We have a doe that generally throughs higher weights, she's a kiko/dairy/cross, she had twins this year, the buck was 12lbs. By about 5 weeks old he was already 40lbs. I was so shocked, he was so huge! 
Last weekend my kids were at a show, weighed their wethers who had just turned 4mo. they were 79lbs, 81lbs & 86lbs. They grew really fast, I actually wish they were 50-70lbs.!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Well these ones haven't been on feed yet so they're gaining from milk grass and hay


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's great! Our babies typically don't start eating much grain until they are about 4 weeks old, then we start feeding them about 2x a day in a creep feeder. I never know which ones will be for 4-H, and the last 2 years we've sold all the extra babies to 4-Hers, so you want them eating well.
Otherwise if we were selling for auction/meat they'd be on limited feed, and sell right @  8-10 weeks. I think when we were doing that our 8 week old weights for nubian/boer cross kids were around 50lbs. which I was happy with because they brought better $$. At that particular sale, once they were over 60lbs. the price and selection seemed to decrease a bit.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

We have been trying to set a creep feeder up for them but everything keeps going wrong lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

midlothianffa said:


> We have been trying to set a creep feeder up for them but everything keeps going wrong lol


LOL I can only imagine, especially with goats lol  The first year or two we had a hard time with creep feeder's because a mama would always figure out how to get in! :hair: Finally, started using a pallet with a board missing that the hole was for babies to get in/out was tall but not too wide, and haven't had a problem since then, thank goodness.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Well one of ours is reminding us some of the grass literally greener on the other side of the fence


----------

